# Microskiff stickers!?!



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Ask one of the moderators. I won a photo contest last year and they sent me a few microskiff stickers.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks!! Maybe a moderator will see this lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

no more stickas, outdoor snub aint gunna make them and... :-?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

no active home page either


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> no active home page either


Dont worry, they added a generic RSS feed from their main site ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a few, 2 different sizes....... i'm thinking Ebay [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm... Ill just advertise another forum on my skiff then...customgheenoe.com has readily available stickers. LMAO


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.skinnyskiff.com/shop/

These look cool, although their forum is a bit baron.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> http://www.skinnyskiff.com/shop/
> 
> These look cool, although their forum is a bit baron.


It has been slow going at times.....but their home page has awesome industry stories and videos.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 5, 2013)

Those are pretty cool too


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 5, 2013)

Speaking of baron my river hawk looks a bit baron with no stickers but I don't fish flats I fish and hunt in the swamps and rivers of upstate sc. . Runnin a 7 hp mud motor, it goes just about anywhere I need it to.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've got about a dozen or less left. First come first serve.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Speaking of baron my river hawk looks a bit baron with no stickers but I don't fish flats I fish and hunt in the swamps and rivers of upstate sc. . Runnin a 7 hp mud motor, it goes just about anywhere I need it to.


CG loves riverhawks, i sure theyll give you a few.......Dangit Jan you be ruinin my sticka bizness


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 5, 2013)

iMac ill take 2 if you don't mind. I can send u money or whatever just let
Me know how u wanna do this. Thanks. What are the dimensions btw?


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

> Speaking of baron my river hawk looks a bit baron with no stickers but I don't fish flats I fish and hunt in the swamps and rivers of upstate sc. . Runnin a 7 hp mud motor, it goes just about anywhere I need it to.


These might suit your needs http://www.shopsportsmanstore.com/collections/decals


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Did I mention local pick up only? 

Let me count how many I have and I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> http://www.skinnyskiff.com/shop/
> 
> These look cool, although their forum is a bit baron.


It's very hard to start a forum network if no one posts  you should help and start posting.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Marty, 
send me some free stickas and i'll post the shitz out of it for you...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Marty,
> send me some free stickas and i'll post the shitz out of it for you...


Send me your address I'll send some stickers over.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 5, 2013)

Pm sent matty


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

CJ, I'd like a couple if you have them.
Let me know what you need for them...
Thanks, Dave


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I am looking for the last of my stickers. I believe I have about 20 left. Will post once I find them.

Cheers


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok I found the stickers. I have 40 left. They are about 8.75" wide.
I'll send 2 per person. Please PM me your mailing address.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

PM sent Capt!


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

PM sent Thanks


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

THX again!! PM sent.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

PM sent...thanks mucho........


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

PM sent. Thank you sir.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

pm sent thanks again


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I did mention they are $20.00 a piece right? ;D

I'll start to get these out asap.


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

PM sent...thanks !


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

PM sent as well thanks


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

pm sent. I love me some stikkaz!


----------



## freshduc (Jun 24, 2012)

Pm sent 
Thnks


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

PM sent, Thanks!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Stickers are gone. I'm sorry but not everyone who PMed me will get one. 

I will communicate via PM if you are on the list. 

Best Regards.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Quick update. As a few of you may know my work requires just a little bit of traveling. I was called at the last moment to be in Chicago, I'm heading back home today. I will have the stickers out by this weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, first sorry for the delay. Second (no surprise) I'm a dumb ass... I asked my wife where our envelopes are and she replied we don't have any... Bloody heck!

So I'm delayed in getting stickers out, it's my fault completely and I'm sorry. 

It's been a busy month (no excuse though). Son's 9th birthday, wife and I 15th anniversary. Fathers birthday and my 40th hits at the end of the month. Plus I have been traveling for business. Was in Chicago first half of the week.

I promise to get them out ASAP!

Sorry everyone.

Best regards,
Capt. Jan


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Walk the plank!!!!


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Hell, you're doing this out the goodness of your own heart. No need to feel guilty. You should ask for SASE's.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Well Happy 40th!! HELLLLL, I've got underwear older than you! But, I do understand busy! Appreciate all of your efforts. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

If anyone has the vector image of the logo email it to me and I'll see if I can get my plotter to cut it.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> If anyone has the vector image of the logo email it to me and I'll see if I can get my plotter to cut it.


That's a copyright violation. Outdoorhub.com now owns the rights to microskiff.com


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe trademark violation but, not copyright.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

microskiff.com is registered. I spent a lot of money to register it before the trademark was purchased by Outdoor Hub.


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

all really depends on whether or not the owner is willing to sue you.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Is it worth it? Outdoor Hub will protect their brands. I suggest against such actions.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

No it's not worth getting sued over. Doing it without permission and making a profit can get you in trouble. Making one for personal use not a problem.


----------

